# K2 vs Ride



## uberR (Feb 1, 2010)

K2K2K2K2K2K2K2K2K2K2

Got the Parkstar and LOVE it.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

You do know K2 own's Ride so they will be similar build, quality, tech etc..


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

ya i now i was kinda looking for a comparison between the boards though cause their all different. Thanks for any help i can get


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

The boards you have listed are from 2 different families.

K2 Parkstar and Ride DH are both pretty much park only.

K2 Darkstar, Ride Society and Ride Control are more geared toward freeride/park mix. 

You should consider exactly what you want this board to do, then make your decision based on that.

--buba


----------



## uberR (Feb 1, 2010)

Id challenge that a little on the Parkstar. Id say it handles freeriding pretty well, more so than your average "park board". Other than that, correct!


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

I definetly want a freestyle/freeride board so of those 3 boards you listed what are the advantages and disadvantages

sorry, for all the questions its just that i dont understand all the technical crap


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

I highly recommend riding each one yourself, maybe find them in a demo fleet at a boardshop.

Otherwise:

Ride Control: Directional shape will make it a little better at the freeride than freestyling in the park. The sidecut is radial, which is a bit more traditional, but still very nice on groomers.

Ride Society: Twin shape, allowing easier switch riding/landing. Will a bit harder to carve, but will behave better in the park.

K2 Darkstar, Twin shape, may be a bit harder to carve. Has a very light core and low swing weight making this a great board for doing spins off of jumps, both in and out of the park.

It all comes down to your preferences. I think that you will be happy with any of the above as they are all great quality and will serve the purpose you are looking for.

If you are looking for me to tell you which board to buy...I would probably say K2 Darkstar, it seems to have some pretty good technologies, and I really like the sidecut combined with the twin shape for freeride/freestyle.

--buba


----------



## ready2shred (Feb 1, 2010)

k2 vs ride...they both suck. the dh is a wet noodle so it wont handle trails or sketchy landings. the controls no good in the park at all(friend had one). i hate k2 so i have nothing to say about the darkstar. check out the Flow quantum, GNU riders choice, and Forum destroyer. i just got a quantum and it slays any terrain at any speed. the riders choice will let you progress in the park and kill the rest of the mountain too.


----------



## whitescar013 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks budda i definetly want a twin and carbon inserts on the darkstar sounded nice before but i didnt now about the low swing weight. sounds like a sweet board thanks for the help to everyone that responded

whitscar


----------

